# Rounded corners on a veneered mdf desk top



## The Cheapest Chippy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am making an L shaped desk in 25mm mahogany mdf where the internal angle is curved. I had planned to laminate a 1/2" mahogany lipping onto the curve and mitre at the corners. The client has now requested the corners be rounded off, so now I think I'd be as well to just edge rout the mdf. Any ideas on the best way to finish the routed edges to look at least a bit like mahogany? I don't want to go near the routed edges with wood dye in case it creeps into the veneer. How about water based mahogany varnish (Ronseal) and finish the whole job with acid cat lacquer. I don't want the end product to look plasticky at the edges, but I don't want to have to make the desktop in solid timber either (and I don't think he'd want to pay for solid anyway)
Any suggestions would be most welcome


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

The Cheapest Chippy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am making an L shaped desk in 25mm mahogany mdf where the internal angle is curved. I had planned to laminate a 1/2" mahogany lipping onto the curve and mitre at the corners. The client has now requested the corners be rounded off, so now I think I'd be as well to just edge rout the mdf. Any ideas on the best way to finish the routed edges to look at least a bit like mahogany?


Put a mahogany lumber edge on the top. Miter pieces together to go around the curve (with more pieces allowing you to use narrower boards if it has a large radius) and trim to fit the desk side using a template. I'd mate the edge to desk using a shiplap joint since that makes it easy to achieve vertical alignment on glue-up so you won't sand through the veneer when leveling and allows you to use a bearing guided rabbeting bit to follow the curves on both pieces. Cut and profile the inside radius after assembly.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with the solid lumber option. It is nearly impossible to make the veneer perform compound curves.


----------



## The Cheapest Chippy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Before I make my mind up I'll do a trial on an offcut and present it to client. I should be more assertive and just tell him that what he wants is not achievable on his budget. It may go back to the curved internal corner and square external corners which was the original plan, unless he's willing to stump up the cash for a solid desktop. I have laminated timber edging before to a curved veneered mdf desktop which went against a corner so there were only two sides to worry about. On this project the desk is peninsular so there are three sides and a perimeter of 15'. Bottom line is I don't want to cut corners but I'm not going to subsidise this guys furniture either. Thanks again


----------



## The Cheapest Chippy (Feb 3, 2010)

Phew! finally put this bad boy to bed. In the end I stained the mdf and got a pretty good match. In future I think I'll do it this way when the budget is tight.
Rout mdf -> Sand and clean moulding - > Seal edge with lacquer -> apply acrylic coloured varnish (1 x red mahogany + 1 x Dark Oak to tone down) -> light sand and clean -> finish whole desktop with lacquer.
Thanks for the input anyway.


----------

